# Question about joining plywood



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a couple of pieces of 3/4 inch birch plywood that I would like to use, but I would have to join them.

Each piece is 19 x 96 (left over from previous cabinet project).

Next week I will start cutting the pieces to build a diagonal corner cabinet that will house an oven and microwave. There will be a storage area under the oven and storage above the microwave. total height is 92 inches.

What I would like to do is cut the pieces in half and join them as necessary to make a piece for the top, and possibly the bottom.

My current thinking is to cut both pieces in half creating four 19 x 47 3/4 inches to work with. Then cut a rabbet along one side of two pieces and join them with glue and staples. If needed, I could scab on a piece underneath for additional strength. Also, since the resulting glued up piece will only be 39 inches wide, I might have to add another strip to get the 48 inch width.

There won't be much weight, just pots and pans and other stuff stored in a kitchen.

I would appreciate your thoughts. This is a paint grade project.

Thanks.
Mike

The cabinet is big. The footprint is about 48x48 inches.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Splines are typically used when joining plywood end to end. A slotting bit in a hand held router run on both matching edges and a spline to fit, typically 1/4" x 3/4". Personally, MT, I'd say stop being so darn cheap and buy a full sheet or two. Any such joint won't be very strong, you won't be able to do any sanding on thin veneers to get things level, you'll spend more time hacking it together than you would going and getting what you need and the results will be questionable. You will find plenty of uses for the leftovers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammer1 said:


> Personally, MT, I'd say stop being so darn cheap and buy a full sheet or two. Any such joint won't be very strong, you won't be able to do any sanding on thin veneers to get things level, you'll spend more time hacking it together than you would going and getting what you need and the results will be questionable. You will find plenty of uses for the leftovers.


I agree whole heartedly. The problem is I don't have any place to store large cut offs. Right now they are leaning against the miter saw cabinet.

I don't have any projects on the drawing board in the near future that I could use the ply on. My next project is redoing our kitchen. The cabinets will have prefinished birch plywood for the carcases and knotty alder for the face frames, doors and drawers.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree that end to end joints are less than desirable, and unpredictable. Edge joining plywood generally works out to be much better. With that you can half lap the two edges with enough glue surface to create a good bond. The joint will likely disappear as it's all long grain.

But, realistically, I would opt for using full panels, if that's at all in the budget. It would be less of a hassle, with no 'surprises'.


















.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> I agree that end to end joints are less than desirable, and unpredictable. Edge joining plywood generally works out to be much better. With that you can half lap the two edges with enough glue surface to create a good bond. The joint will likely disappear as it's all long grain.
> 
> But, realistically, I would opt for using full panels, if that's at all in the budget. It would be less of a hassle, with no 'surprises'.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will talk to my brother in law before doing anything. I was thinking I could make up a piece that could be used for the top of the cabinet. Save waste and be useful, and mostly out of sight.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> I have a couple of pieces of 3/4 inch birch plywood that I would like to use, but I would have to join them.
> 
> Each piece is 19 x 96 (left over from previous cabinet project).
> 
> ...


Normally with a cabinet like that you run the grain of the wood parallel with the front. Lay your two 19"x96" sheets on a table. Lay out the parts on the two sheets. It's close but I think you might be able to get both. You have 38" in width when you might only need about 33". If you stagger the parts it might work.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, my brother in law came to pick up the kitchen island this afternoon. We talked about splicing the plywood and he is all for it. I guess we shall see. This diagonal corner cabinet is the last piece of the puzzle. I will be glad when it is finished.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Steve's got the right Idea on joining the plywood, you should have no problem with that.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i've joined plywood many times (biscuits and glue) and can't say that i have ever had a failure. glued edge to edge and end to end. since the layers change directions i try to avoid end to edge. even done 1/4" (no biscuits here). 

a key is to use a nice fresh cut and plently of glue/clamps.


----------

